# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Bai Bureh [Κώστας Θ III]

## Thanasis89

Αυτό το σκαρί το είχα δει σε μια αγγελία αλλά μεγαλύτερο και μακρύτερο. Παλιά και πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία και γεμάτο δρομολόγιο.

Θα ήθελα να θυμηθώ κι εγώ με την σειρά μου ένα καράβι στην γραμμή Ωρωπός - Ερέτρια :cry:. Το "Κώστας Θ ΙΙΙ" ήταν τότε (όταν ήταν πολλές οι παντόφλες στην γραμμή, δλδ προ του 2000) από τα γρηγορότερα. Έχει πολλά να πει αυτή η παντοφλίτσα γι' αυτά που πέρασε στην γραμμή μας.


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 3900

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτό που ταξιδεύει???

----------


## fotismihos

teleutaia fora sto Rio-Antirrio to eixa dei...pane mhnes....paizei na einai akoma ekei...

----------


## nautikos

Στην περιγραφη του βιντεο αναφερεται οτι πλησιαζει το λιμανι της _Αιδηψου_. Επισης εχει δουλεψει και στην γραμμη _Ερετρια-Ωρωπος_.

----------


## xara

> Στην περιγραφη του βιντεο αναφερεται οτι πλησιαζει το λιμανι της _Αιδηψου_. Επισης εχει δουλεψει και στην γραμμη _Ερετρια-Ωρωπος_.


Αρκιτσα-Αιδηψό και Γλύφα-Αγιόκαμπο, έκανε μετά απο Ωρωπό-Ερέτρια και πριν απο Ριο-Αντίρριο.

----------


## Thanasis89

Κάνει ακόμα δρομολόγια ; Τι απέγινε ; Ήταν μεγάλο σε ηλικία αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## Apostolos

Εδώ μια φώτο του στην Αρκίτσα
KOSTAS.jpg
Η φώτο βρέθηκε απο το Internet απο άγνωστο site

----------


## xara

ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Τ ΙΙΙ  βέβαια, δεν υπάρχει. Στο thread πρέπει να αναφέρεται σαν *ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Θ ΙΙΙ* ή αγγλιστί :mrgreen: *KOSTAS TH III*

----------


## Leo

Για να το λες εσύ φίλε xara, που είσαι διαβασμένος στις παντόφλες, αλλάζω το όνομα σε *ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Θ ΙΙΙ*  :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Φίλε μου Απόστολε, η φωτογραφία δεν είναι τραβηγμένη από την Αρκίτσα, αλλά από γνώριμα μέρη του βαποριού, τον Ωρωπό. Αν προσέξεις φαίνεται πίσω η Εύβοια και συγκεκριμένα ο Όλυμπος το βουνό της Ερέτριας και το Νησί των Ονείρων.

----------


## Apostolos

ΟΚ! Γράψτε λάθος!

----------


## csa73

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΦΙΛΟΙ, ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟ 2008 ΗΤΑΝ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΑΙΔΗΨΟΥ-ΑΡΚΙΤΣΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΙΔΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΑΜΑ ΦΡΕΣΚΟΒΑΜΜΕΝΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙ 35 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΥΦΑΡΙ ΤΟΥ

----------


## panagiotis78

Μια φωτογραφία που βρήκα στο αρχείο μου. ¶μα κρίνω από την αφεντάδα μου, θα πρέπει να έχει τραβηχτεί μεταξύ 1982-1984.

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Μια φωτογραφία που βρήκα στο αρχείο μου. ¶μα κρίνω από την αφεντάδα μου, θα πρέπει να έχει τραβηχτεί μεταξύ 1982-1984.


 Εδώ πρέπει να είναι πριν την μετασκευή,σωστά?

----------


## panagiotis78

> Εδώ πρέπει να είναι πριν την μετασκευή,σωστά?


Ναι. Πρέπει να τραβήχτηκε στην Ερέτρια

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Θ ΙΙΙ προς ωρωπο το 1993.Ειδικα αφιερωμενη στον Thanasis 89


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67526

----------


## xara

Το γνωστο ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Θ ΙΙΙ στη Sierra Leone

Foto from: http://awoko.org/

----------


## Thanasis89

Που το βρήκες το θεριακλίδικο ; :shock: :shock:

Μπράβο ! Σου βγάζω το καπέλο !  :Wink:  

Αχ μου έλλειψαν τα νταηλίκια του...  :Sad:

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Που το βρήκες το θεριακλίδικο ; :shock: 
> 
> Μπράβο ! Σου βγάζω το καπέλο ! 
> 
> Αχ μου έλλειψαν τα νταηλίκια του...



Πολυ αγαπητη παντοφλιτσα Θαναση,συμφωνω... :Sad:

----------


## Thanasis89

Έχω ακούσει κι έχω να πω ιστορίες γι' αυτό ! Ήμουν πολύ μικρός αλλά η εικόνα θα μου μείνει χαραγμένη στο μυαλό...

----------


## CORFU

το σκεπαστρο στο πανω deck το προσεξατε :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## BULKERMAN

> το σκεπαστρο στο πανω deck το προσεξατε



Τον ναύτη με την ομπρέλα τον είδες??? :Very Happy:

----------


## xaloba

> Το γνωστο ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Θ ΙΙΙ στη Sierra Leone


Τον καιρο αυτο βρισκεται στο Ντακαρ της Σενεγαλης, εχει ηδη τελειωσει το δεξαμενισμο του και περιμενει εγκριση κονδυλιου απο την κυβερνηση της Σιερρα Λεονε για αλλαγη κυριων μηχανων.

Απο τη δεξια μπαντα ακομα υπαρχει το αρχικο του ονομα αναγλυφο καθως και η λαμαρινα-επιγραφη ονοματος στο ντεκ επιβατων.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και επειδή ξέχασα να βάλω την φωτο. :Sad:  Φωτογραφημένο στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα τον 10/2007 :Wink:  :Razz:  Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους λάτρης της παντόφλας και ειδικά σε σενα Nicholas Peppas. 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 96896

----------


## panagiotis78

Μια παλιότερη φωτογραφία του Costas Th III (φιγουράρω εγώ και η αδερφή μου)

----------


## xara

Να το ξαναδούμε λοιπόν στη Σιέρρα Λεόνε



awoko.org/uploads/images/M.V.%20Bai%20Bureh.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε xara :Razz: . Τι σκέπαστρο είναι αυτό!!!!! :Cool: .

----------


## Thanasis89

Βαλ' τοι είστε να ξυπνάτε αναμνήσεις...  :Wink: 
Στο ανάποδο αυτού του καραβιού μαύριζε ο Ωρωπός ! Ωραία πράγματα ! Υπέροχες αναμνήσεις !

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Κώστας Θ ΙΙΙ όταν έκανε συντήρηση στο ναυπηγείο του Παναγιωτάκη το 10/2007. 
Να πούμε ότι κατασκευάστηκε το 1973, είχε ΙΜΟ 7324974 και πέρασε (όπως μας λένε πριν οι φίλοι) απο πολλές γραμμές πριν φύγει το 2010 (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) για το εξωτερικό.
Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Θ ΙΙΙ 03.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία από τις καλύτερες (σε ανάλυση και καθαρότητα) φωτό του _ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Θ ΙΙΙ_ από την Sierra Leone στη Δυτική Αφρική εν έτει 2011.

panoramio_fiveboyds.jpg
_Πηγή : panoramio - fiveboyds_




> Να πούμε ότι κατασκευάστηκε το 1973, είχε ΙΜΟ 7324974 και πέρασε (όπως μας λένε πριν οι φίλοι) απο πολλές γραμμές πριν φύγει το 2010 (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) για το εξωτερικό.


Κατασκευάστηκε πράγματι το _1973_ στο ναυπηγείο _Μεσσίνη - Καμίτση_ στο Πέραμα με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 4419_, ο οποίος αργότερα άλλαξε σε _Ν.Π. 7915_. Έχει (και όχι είχε) _ΙΜΟ 7324974_ ενώ έφυγε από την χώρα μας για την Δυτική Αφρική στις αρχές του _2009_.

----------


## SteliosK

Το Κώστας Θ ΙΙΙ νυν Bai Bureh σε δρομολόγιο Freetown - Targrin 

AMAZING Sunset_045.JPG Ferry Trip_003.JPG Ferry Trip_026.JPG Ferry Trip_081.JPG
Στη τρίτη φωτογραφία είναι παρέα με το Freetown [Αγιος Λαυρέντιος Φανερωμένη] στο Targrin

Πηγή: http://mercyshipadventure.blogspot.g...1_archive.html

----------


## SteliosK

Aκόμη μία φωτογραφιία με το βαποράκι

sierra-leonetelegraph.com.jpg

Πηγή: sierra-leonetelegraph.com

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πρόσφατη φωτό του πλοίου από την Σιέρα Λεόνε (Απρίλιος 2014), όπου το βλέπουμε να βρίσκεται σε πλήρη εγκατάλειψη.
Το αναφέρει και ο φωτογράφος στο σχόλιο του : _"The ferry-no longer in operation"_.

Ch@zza_flickr.jpg
_Ch@zza_flickr_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία σημαντική, καταπληκτική αισθητικά κατά την άποψη μου φωτό "αλίευσα" πρόσφατα στο διαδίκτυο. Το πάλαι ποτέ _ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Θ ΙΙΙ_ τον Φεβρουάριο _2012_ σε δρομολόγιο στο Freetown της Sierra Leone. Σε πρώτο πλάνο μία παραγκούπολη "χτισμένη" πάνω από την θάλασσα, αν όχι μέσα σε αυτήν, δύο δέντρα βγαλμένα λες από πίνακα ζωγραφικής και το απέραντο γαλάζιο.

flickr_Leo Klemm_02-2012.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr - Leo Klemm_

Και μία πιό κοντινή του πλοίου, ζουμ από την ίδια εικόνα, με τον καταπέλτη βέβαια -ως είθισται στην Αφρική- ανοικτό. Ποτέ μου δεν κατάλαβα γιατί γίνεται αυτό, αν υπάρχει δηλαδή κάποιος συγκεκριμένος λόγος (???) ή αν απλά .....βαριούνται να τον ανεβάζουν - κατεβάζουν.

flickr_Leo Klemm_02-2012_.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ας το θυμηθουμε το συμπαθες πλοιο σε μια φωτο μου του 1993....

flip flop (2).jpg

----------


## npapad

> Κατασκευάστηκε πράγματι το _1973_ στο ναυπηγείο _Μεσσίνη - Καμίτση_ στο Πέραμα με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 4419_, ο οποίος αργότερα άλλαξε σε _Ν.Π. 7915_. Έχει (και όχι είχε) _ΙΜΟ 7324974_ ενώ έφυγε από την χώρα μας για την Δυτική Αφρική στις αρχές του _2009_.


Η αλλαγή νηολογίου από 4419 σε 7915 οφείλεται σε ύψωση σημαίας Κύπρου ενδιάμεσα. Ο Lloyd's Register 1979-80 αναφέρει τα εξής :
The registry change from 4419 to 7915 happened because she changed her flag to Cyprus in between. Details from the 1979-80 Lloyd's Register :

COSTAS TH. III (IMO 7324974), built 1973 (D. Kamitsis & Co, Perama), 445 gt, Reg. at Limassol, call sign C4MR, 57,56 m X 9,61 m. Engines : 2 oil 4SA each 8 cyl. 900 BHP (made 1956, fitted 1973) Lister Blackstone Mirrlees Mar. (Dursley, UK) , 12 knots. Owner : Thenavis Shipping Co Ltd.

Greek Flag : 1973 to 1976 (Owners : C. Theodorou & Family). Cyprus Flag : 1976 to 1981 (Owners : Thenavis Shipping Co. Ltd). Greek Flag : 1981 - (Owners : Ferry Maritime Co). 

Extra info from Miramar (Περισσότερες πληροφορίες από τη Miramar) : Laid up (παροπλίστηκε) : 1979

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νεκτάριε πολύ ενδιαφέρον και απροσδόκητο το στοιχείο περί ύψωσης σημαίας Κύπρου ενδιάμεσα στα χρόνια που βρισκόταν στην χώρα μας. Μπορείς να υπολογίσεις -έστω στο περίπου- σε ποιά χρονολογία αντιστοιχεί ο αριθμός νηολογίου Πειραιά 7915, ώστε να υπολογίσουμε για πόσα χρόνια έφερε σημαία Κύπρου και πιθανότατα αυτά τα χρόνια να είχε δουλέψει εκτός Ελλάδας ???

----------


## npapad

> Νεκτάριε πολύ ενδιαφέρον και απροσδόκητο το στοιχείο περί ύψωσης σημαίας Κύπρου ενδιάμεσα στα χρόνια που βρισκόταν στην χώρα μας. Μπορείς να υπολογίσεις -έστω στο περίπου- σε ποιά χρονολογία αντιστοιχεί ο αριθμός νηολογίου Πειραιά 7915, ώστε να υπολογίσουμε για πόσα χρόνια έφερε σημαία Κύπρου και πιθανότατα αυτά τα χρόνια να είχε δουλέψει εκτός Ελλάδας ???


Γιώργο μου το αναφέρω στην προτελευταία γραμμή του post (μαζί με τους ιδιοκτήτες ανά περίοδο). Σημαία Κύπρου είχε από το 1976 έως το 1981 ενώ είχε παροπλιστεί το 1979. Υποπτεύομαι ότι δούλεψε σε καμία κατασκευαστική σαν Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ ή cargo barge που νηολογούσαν στην Κύπρο πλοία σωρηδόν εκείνη την περίοδο και κατόπιν επανήλθε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εσύ πράγματι το ανέφερες, εγώ όμως το είδα ??? (στραβομάρα) 

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε για τα στοιχεία σου, που προστίθενται στο ιστορικό του πλοίου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Τον καιρο αυτο βρισκεται στο Ντακαρ της Σενεγαλης, εχει ηδη τελειωσει το δεξαμενισμο του και περιμενει εγκριση κονδυλιου απο την κυβερνηση της Σιερρα Λεονε για αλλαγη κυριων μηχανων.


Να δούμε μία φωτογραφία του πλοίου από τον Απρίλιο του 2010 όταν βρισκόταν _στην δεξαμενή_ στο Ντακάρ της Σενεγάλης. Να παρατηρήσουμε τα δύο λογότυπα - διαφημίσεις δεξιά και αριστερά στον καθρέφτη (αρκετά πρωτότυπο τουλάχιστον για παντόφλα στην Αφρική). Το ένα αφορούσε την GTBank (Guaranty Trust Bank - Sierra Leone), και η άλλη την εταιρεία κινητής τηλεφωνίας ZAIN.

----------

